# egg question



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)

Hi 
I have two cockatiels, a female albino and a male pearl. I have a bunch of questions but I'll start with this one.This is their second clutch and they laid 6 eggs and all of them seem fertile.When I was candling the eggs I dropped one. It didn't break, it just has a dent/crack in it. After a week it started to look gray/clearish so I was going to take it out but then I candled it and there was something moving inside and I heard chirping from inside the egg. I'm very confused, I read that if the egg turns gray then the chick died in the egg and you have to take it out, but there is obviously a live chick in there, so what's true?


----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)

Also, why would the egg turn gray/clearish if the chick is alive?


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

That is very weird. I wouldn't know what that means, but please keep me updated on how it does.


----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)

Ok. Also when ever I take Lily(mom) out of the cage, she flies over to the corner of the wall and starts chewing on it like her life depends on it. I try to get her engaged in training, but she just goes around me to the wall. Do you know what could be causing this? (she's only been acting like this since having the eggs)


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

She's probably looking for calcium or a mineral block from the walls. I would suggest giving her liquid calcium and mineral blocks for her when she has eggs. She might also be bored. Does she have enough toys to keep her occupied? If she does indeed have fertile chicks, I would strongly encourage leaving her in the cage to incubate the eggs unless you have an incubator yourself because the eggs can die very quickly if there is no warmth on them.


----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)

Thanks for replying! They have a calcium block in their cage but i don't see them using it much. Lily(mom) and Sunflower(dad) take turns in the box, I them out one at a time. So far 1 chick has hatched.


----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)

The egg that I dropped a week ago still developed even though it had a crack. I thought that it was about to hatch but when I checked I didn't see movement. Should I take it out or give it a few more days?


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

Usually when there is a crack, there is no saving it, unfortunately. I had a clutch of four fertile eggs in October and when I checked on the eggs again, two of them had cracks so only the other two hatched. Is it greyish inside? If so, I would remove it because it can infect any chicks that hatch. And that's really exciting that you have a chick!


----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)

ok thanks! There is another egg that has had a dent in it and it just started hatching tho


----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)

Inside the egg I can see red veins and what looks like a fully formed chick, I just don't see movement


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

Yes, it sounds like it is hatching, then. Okay, so for the ones that had cracks in it for me, they still had red veins as well, but as the days went on, they turned greyish-blue and when I candled them, the chicks were definitely no longer alive, unfortunately. So, you can leave the cracked egg in there for now and just candle it here and there. If you notice the color is changing, then I would remove it.


----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

You're welcome! 😊


----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)

Second egg has hatched!


----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)

Both of the chicks are white, could one of them be an "albino"? Lily(mom) is an albino and Sunflower(dad) is a pearl(he's lost his pearl markings by now). Also what other mutations can their chicks be? The two chicks from their first clutch are a white pied and a cinnamon(I think). Is there a way to tell the gender by their colors? Sorry for all the questions, thanks in advance!


----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)

How do I tell if they are over feeding the chicks?


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

Is there any way that you could get pictures of them? There is a chance that you could have an albino, or correctly known as a whiteface lutino. If so, then Sunflower would have to be split to lutino and whiteface; otherwise, it is impossible that you have a whiteface lutino chick. On another note, Sunflower is for sure split to whiteface since you have white fuzzed chicks. If you got a whiteface pied from them before, then that means that Sunflower is indeed split to whiteface, and he is also split to pied. Lily is also split to pied due to genetics. Since pied is recessive, both parents have to be visual or split in order to pass it on to their chicks. As for gender, pied are the hardest to tell so you would have to DNA it. And if you indeed got a cinnamon from them as well, it means that Sunflower is split to cinnamon as well as whiteface and pied. Also, the cinnamon chick would be a female due to genetics. I hope that helps! 😊. As for what other mutations they can have is a little hard to say although you can get pearls, but they would all be females. It sounds like you could have quite a few different mutations from these two, though. I wouldn't worry too much about the parents' feeding. They know what they are doing especially if they've had previous clutches before.


----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)

Wow! It's like you know more about my birds then I do, thank you so much! But the cinnamon chick I'm 99% sure is a male because he's whistling and mimics and does the "heart dance" and the beak banging. (maybe he's a different mutation then? But he looks like a cinnamon) Also, split to... means that his parents were that mutation?


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

I've done a lot of research, that's all. 😂. Do you have a picture of the cinnamon chick or of Lily? I might be able to determine what they are then. Split to means that they carry the mutation, but don't visually show it. So for example, Sunflower is split to whiteface which means that he has the whiteface gene so he can produce whiteface chicks, but he doesn't look like a whiteface because he is not a visual whiteface.


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

Yes, Sunflower is split to cinnamon only if you have a cinnamon chick. That doesn't mean he is a visual cinnamon; he just carries the cinnamon gene. Since cinnamon is sex-linked, males can be visual or split to that mutation while females can only be visual. Females can NEVER be split to a sex-linked mutation. In order to get a cinnamon male chick, both parents have to be visual (or split for the male). In order to just get a female, the male has to be visual or split while the female doesn't have to be cinnamon. That's why I'm asking if you have pictures of your tiels because either Lily is a cinnamon whiteface lutino or your chick isn't actually a cinnamon.


----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)

I'll try to send some pictures later. Where did you learn all this? It's really interesting! are there any websites or articles on cockatiel genetics? What's a cinnamon whiteface lutino?


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

Okay, thanks! I've talked with multiple breeders, and I've researched lots by looking at different websites and reading multiple books. I do really find it interesting! Yes, there are websites an cockatiel genetics. I'll insert some for you to look at. A cinnamon whiteface lutino pretty much looks like a whiteface lutino except it has a beigeish tinge to it.
Lutino Mysteries. This one talks briefly about the whiteface cinnamon lutino.
Cockatiel Genetics
Introduction – COCKATIEL MUTATIONS, A Bounty of Color. This one is very long; it has chapters, but it is definitely worth the read.
http://www.littlefeatheredbuddies.com/info/breed-basicgenetics.html. This one is quite long and very detailed, yet it explains it very well. On the left side, you can choose different things to look at regarding genetics.
Hopefully, that will help you out. If you ever have more questions, feel free to ask me, and I'll try my best to answer them. 😊


----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)




----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)

This is the egg with the crack in it. Does it look dead to you?


----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)




----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)




----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

It for sure was fertile, but it's looking very much like mine when they died. I would still wait and see if anything happens just to make sure though that you aren't throwing away a fertile egg. Thank you very much for those pictures! The chick on the right is for sure a cinnamon so you are correct. I talked to one of my breeder friends, and she said that Lily looks to be a whiteface heavy pied cinnamon instead of a whiteface lutino. It makes sense to me as well since you've had a pied and cinnamon chick. Also, since Lily is a visual cinnamon, that means that your cinnamon chick can be a male or a female which makes way more sense as well. Now that I know what Lily's mutation is, that means that both chicks have to be males. It should be pretty easy to tell whether or not you have males or females in your next clutches. If you have any cockatiel with the pearl mutation, that means that it is a female. Even if they have cinnamon or whiteface or pied, as long as they have pearl markings, they are a female. Any that don't have pearl markings will be a male. Since both your chicks aren't pearl, they should both be males due to genetics.


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

Are Lily's eyes red or dark? That will make a difference as to what mutation she is.


----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)

her eyes are red


----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)

Wow, This is so helpful, thanks so much!


----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)

Red


----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)

What's the difference between a whiteface lutino and a whiteface heavy pied cinnamon?


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

Okay, so since Lily has red eyes, that means that she is indeed a whiteface lutino cinnamon. If she had dark eyes, she would be a whiteface heavy pied cinnamon. I believe the difference between the two is just the eye color. As for the mutations of the chicks, it's still the same as what I told you before. Any with pearls will be females. Any without will be males.


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

The breeder I was talking with said that Lily’s mutation, whiteface lutino cinnamon, is very rare which is pretty cool!


----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)

Cool! At first I thought that she had dirt on her but then realized that it was actually her coloring!


----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)




----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)

Another one hatched!


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

Awwww!!!! That’s so exciting! Even though they aren’t mine, I’m really curious and excited to see what mutations the chicks are.


----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)

The forth chick hatched and it was at least 12 hours old(maybe more) and he kept getting pushed out of the way when the parents were feeding the others, so I fed him formula two times and he seemed a bit stronger- head up, begging for food. Then his mom started to feed him. Should I have done this, or would he have eventually been fed? Should I do this with the next one who hatches too?


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

It sounds like the parents know what they are doing. They will usually feed the bigger and stronger first since they are loudest. I wouldn’t worry though since the parents fed him after anyway. I would keep an eye out to see if they feed the next ones that hatch, but it sounds like it will be fine.


----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)




----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)

Hi 
I noticed some spots on the chicks that are getting pin feathers, it kind of looks like they were pulled out. They parents are otherwise taking good care of the chicks but is this something I should worry about? Is there anything to do to stop them from being plucked? I assume it is Lily because she plucks Sunflower. Is there a way to stop her without separating them?


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

How old are the chicks? I'll insert a link about why parents might pluck their chicks. Also, they might be plucking because of sodium deficiency; parents will usually then eat pin feathers which is high in sodium content. It could also be because the parents want to double clutch or they could be bored. Most usually, it is the father but the mother could as well. In my last clutch, my both parents would pluck their chicks. The mother was doing it because I think she lacked sodium in her diet whereas the male was doing it because he wanted to double clutch. You can try removing one of the parents when the chicks don't have to be fed and see if that makes a difference. Otherwise, you might have to handfeed.
Breeding Cockatiels, candled eggs, assisted hatches, how to make a brooder, how to handfeed baby birds, baby bird feeding schedule, baby bird weight gain chart, weaning baby birds, how to wean baby birds.


----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)

Oldest is 12 days old, youngest is 4 days. So Lily basically plucked her mate bald, and I think she just does it because she enjoys it, does that make any sense? Sometimes she's preening herself and she leans over to one of the other, pulls out a feather then continues preening.


----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)

Also, she still tries to eat the wall whenever she has the chance. There is a calcium block in their cage and i give her hard-boiled egg( how often should I be giving and how much), she loves the egg but I don't see her use the calcium block.


----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)

by the why, what is the difference between a calcium block and cuttlebone, is one better than the other? Should I try cuttlebone instead?


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

I think I know what you mean when you say the female enjoys plucking her mate because I have the same issue. My pair absolutely LOVE each other, but they will randomly pull feathers out of each other and then continue on with whatever they were doing beforehand. You can try giving an egg two to three times a week, but you don't want to overdo it either. I'm not quite sure what the difference is between the two, but I think the calcium block is better. I do both so it wouldn't hurt to do both as well.


----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)

Should I be leaving seed(rio budgie seed because it doesn't have sunflower seed) in their cage all the time because of the chicks? I usually feed them chop in the morning and fresh veggies and cooked grains in the afternoon so they don't have too much seed at night. (I can't get pellets here)


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

Yes, you can leave seed in there all the time because the chicks will need as much food as they can get. I will also give the parents some millet here and there as well.


----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)

Ok Thanks!


----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)

Hi  
When do the parents stop sitting on the chicks? During the day they just go in to feed them and at night Lily usually sits on them but I don't think she went in last night. Could it be because there are 5 chicks and they are keeping each other warm enough?


----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)

View attachment 94993
View attachment 94993
View attachment 94993


----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)




----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)

Is this one a pearl?


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

Lilybee said:


> Hi
> When do the parents stop sitting on the chicks? During the day they just go in to feed them and at night Lily usually sits on them but I don't think she went in last night. Could it be because there are 5 chicks and they are keeping each other warm enough?


I don't know if their is a certain time when they stop sitting on their chicks but in my last clutch, the parents stopped sitting on them when they were about 1 week old or so and only went in there to feed them. And yes, my female would usually sleep with them in the night as well. Yes, I'm pretty sure it's because there are five chicks in there so they will definitely keep each other warm.


----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)

K thanks!


----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)

If I hand feed them, is there a way to make a cheap incubator, or do they just need a heat source or a warm room?


----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)




----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

You could use a terrarium with a heating pad and blankets. It all depends on their age as well. The younger they are, the more risks there are in hand feeding. I've always handfed mine at 3 to 4 weeks old so I don't need to use a brooder, but like I said, it all depends on the age.


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

Lilybee said:


> Is this one a pearl?


To me it looks almost like a pearl pied, but I could be wrong, lol. I'll ask one of my breeder friends and see what she says.


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

Misstiel said:


> To me it looks almost like a pearl pied, but I could be wrong, lol. I'll ask one of my breeder friends and see what she says.


Okay so I talked to her, and she confirmed it is indeed a pearl pied which means that it will be a female. You also have a whiteface pearl on the left which will also be a female and a whiteface pied on the right.


----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)

K gr8 thanks! The pied one will be male then right?


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

Lilybee said:


> K gr8 thanks! The pied one will be male then right?


Yes, that is correct! 😊 All chicks with pearl markings will be females, and all without pearl markings should be males.


----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)

Gr8 thank u!


----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)




----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)




----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)

This chick is 11 days old but he hasn't really opened his eyes yet, only to slits and he doesn't seem to be growing much. He also has some cuts on him-from his siblings I think. What should I do?


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

Mine usually open their eyes around that time so I wouldn’t worry too much about that. If you’re prepared to though, I would suggest pulling the oldest two to hand feed if possible. They might be too big to be in there with their youngest sibling.


----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)

So, we gave him to a breeder, he said that he's very weak and not sure if he will make it


----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)

Would it work if I hand feed the older chicks once or twice a day but leave them in the nesting box so the parents can feed them when I'm not home so they can get used to people?


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

You can try, but it still might be hard for the youngest chick.


----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)




----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)




----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)




----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)

They're growing so fast!


----------



## Lilybee (11 mo ago)

What are their color mutations? 2 whiteface pearl pied, pearl pied and cinnamon pied? We have 3 females and one male, right?


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

Yes, you are correct! 😊 You have two whiteface pearl pieds, one pearl pied, and one cinnamon pied. And yes, you should have three females and one male. That’s so exciting! 😊


----------



## mel&sydney07 (12 mo ago)

i would get your female a cuttle bone


----------



## mel&sydney07 (12 mo ago)

congrats!


----------

